# SOUTH ORANGE COUNTY YOUTH FUTSAL ACADEMY TRAINING!!



## Jessie Lopez (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello Orange County Friends & Families,

OC Premier Academy Has Officially Opened Registration For Our Friday Futsal Academy Training and Our Sunday Funday competitive Pick Up Futsal Games.

*About Us:*
Developing The Best #Futsal Players SoCal Has Ever Produced. Orange County’s NEW Premier Youth Futsal Training Program & Futsal Club.

*Why Futsal?*
Fabulous for youth soccer players, the game of Futsal develops technical skill and ability. In the tight spaces of the five-a-side game (5 players against 5 players) technique matters. Unlike soccer, players enjoy hundreds of touches on the ball as the sphere speeds across the smooth, glossy floor of the court. In Futsal, players often find themselves one-on-one against an opponent and quick decision making is important. With the opposition constantly attacking, maintaining possession of the ball is critical and this helps develop great passing skills. World famous soccer professionals *Pele, Ronaldo, Messi, Kaka, Iniesta, Xavi *and* Fabregas* all attribute Futsal to helping their performance on the soccer field. 

*Boys and Girls Born 2013-2009*
Location: 
MOMENTOUS SPORTS CENTER
14522 Myford Rd.
Irvine, CA 92606


*Register Online Today At www.OCPremierAcademy.org*

Instagram/Facebook: @OCPremierAcademy.org
1(888) 890-5423


----------



## R2564952 (Feb 6, 2019)

Wrong section, not a real academy post, just propaganda.


----------

